# review: Bodymax cf475 rack with lat/pulley and cf430 bench, rubber matting floor.



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I have recently purchased and setup the following items;

Bodymax CF475 Power-rack with lat pulldown/low pulley row attachment

Bodymax CF430 FID (Flat, Incline, Decline) bench

Rubber matting 2x 6x4

CF475 Power-rack & CF430 Bench - have been after one of these for a while now. Ordered from http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php and http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf430-heavy-duty-flatinclinedecline-bench.php but phoned the order in instead of doing it online as wanted to ask about the bench and its weight limits. Staff was very very helpful. They also could answer my questions quickly and satisfactorily. They did manage to sell me the dip bar attachments as well but after seeing them I am happy they did. Item delivery was exceptional. It arrived early in the morning on the day they said it would. Items were boxed securely and in good order, nothing missing or broken or scratched etc.

Rack and Bench took about 3 hours or so to put together. They recommend two people but I managed it on my own with little trouble. Once together I was very please to see that both the rack and the bench are very very sturdy and strong. The square tube metal bars on the rack are strong and thick, the bench is rock solid and does not shift when lifting any weight. The lat/pulley attachment is brilliant as well. Smooth and easy enough to put together. My only problem is that its on a new rubber matting floor which has a coating on it to stop the mat sticking to the mould but also means that when benching and I drop the bar back into the rack it has a tendancy to move... not too much of a problem and certainly not due to any problem with the rack. This can be rectified by cleaing the rubber off or leaving the rack on the concrete floor (but I like the matting as its great when doing deads.

The chin bars on the rack are superb and even though the rack is not attached to the floor there is no movement at all when chinning... havent tried to do a proper dip set yet except to play around with the bars. They are good solid metal and attach easily to the safety bar.

Rubber matting - I got these from this company on ebay (again phoned them up to make sure of delivery). http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EASiFit-CHECKER-RUBBER-Stable-Mats-6ft-x-4ft-x-18mm-thk-/230575785586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35af634672 and the product is excellent. Solid rubber and cushions deads exactly as I was after. The company were very good to deal with, ordering went smoothly, unfortunately the delivery did not but the rubber mat company were very very helpful in sorting it out, it was the delivery company that let them down. These mats are heavy duty indeed with each one weighing in at 20 odd kilos per half...

Over all well pleased with both companies, would fully recommend them both and their products. Just watch the delivery on the mats  .


----------



## chorscroft (Jan 21, 2011)

Great to hear as I've just ordered the same rack/pulley combo from powerhouse fitness but with this bench: http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf510-elite-utility-flat-incline-decline-bench-with-leg-curl-and-preacher.php

Couple of questions for you;

Does the rack have holes on the outside of the upright so the j hooks can be placed outside the rack for overhead pressing or if not is there enough space to do it in the rack? (I've heard conflicting reports about this)

Also, what is the hole spacing like for bench pressing? Can you get the safety bars to a decent height?

Cheers


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you talking standing oh press? holes go through the uprights so you can attach the hooks either side... this should allow you to lift either side comfortably, I do seated and there is plenty of room in the rack...

hole spacing is good, I can set the safety bars with no problem for bench its about the 5th hole up from the bottom for me... its very well set up...


----------



## chorscroft (Jan 21, 2011)

Only seeing the pictures now... looks great!

Looking forward to mine arriving.


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Sorry to reply to an old thread but Im interested in uying the Bodymax CF475 power rack from powerhouse fitness. The new model theyre currently selling does not have holes in the front so the hooks cant be removed and use at the front for overhead press etc....which is a problem! I was wondering that the rack is like for height...I am 6'1ish so would there be enough room for me to overhead press within the rack or not?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

standing oh press there wouldnt be enough room... seated is no problem, however they had that pic up when I bought mine and it came with the holes in the front as in the pics... you could ring them and ask them though as they will have holes in the front bits for the safety bars prob on the inside (which prob wont help much re standing press) but calling them I found they were very helpful...


----------



## chorscroft (Jan 21, 2011)

Just recently received my stuff and I'm very unimpressed with my bench and was thinking of trying to exchange it for the cf430 you got. Did you find out what the weight limit was on it and how are you finding it?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yeah I did, sorry forgot to put it in but they did tell me, its supposed to go up to 800lbs/363kg I believe... after using it a few weeks its very stable and solid... feels very comfortable and supportive... pleased with it...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks a nice bit of kit & gets great reviews allover.

Bargain price too IMO


----------



## fireblade33 (May 5, 2011)

I am looking to get a power rack or leverage system and i am torn between this, powertec version and powertec leverage workbench !!! Any suggestions?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

is the leverage workbench locked into the apparatus... tbh I love the rack, its solid, hard wearing and so far has taken a bit of a pounding... its such a versatile piece of kit that I dont think I will ever need to train in a gym... keep adding little bits all the time (handles, weights and bars etc)...


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

How do the safety bars hook into the main frame of the CF475 as I cannot see any locking device or pins?

Thanks.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

they have theses big pins in a cradle type arrangement and you have to first turn the safeties sideways then slide the big nobbly bits in the holes (damn that sounds sooo sexual) then they turn down to lock them in...


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds great to me:blink: thanks. Think I will get the one with the lat pull-down.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

No problems... all I know is the safeties are awesome, saved me in the bench a few times and even got me when a big squat went not as planned


----------



## paintedman (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi people, first post here. I am thinking about getting this rack with the lat pulley system. I am wondering how do you find doing heavy ish lat pull downs without some where to slot your legs for stability like you get with the powertec?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

paintedman said:


> Hi people, first post here. I am thinking about getting this rack with the lat pulley system. I am wondering how do you find doing heavy ish lat pull downs without some where to slot your legs for stability like you get with the powertec?


You could just put the rods through the rack at knee height when seated,load up the barbell and stick a pad on it and use that to hold you down.

I don't have this rack but I am the creative sort.


----------



## paintedman (Mar 18, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You could just put the rods through the rack at knee height when seated,load up the barbell and stick a pad on it and use that to hold you down.
> 
> I don't have this rack but I am the creative sort.


thanks for the reply. That does seem to be a good idea but can someone who owns the rack, check if this works please.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

It will do cos I used to own one but without the pulley set up.

You may need to tie the bar with some webbing or a shoe lace to stop the bar sliding away from you whilst you are about to start.


----------



## paintedman (Mar 18, 2012)

ok thank you again. Now just to order..............


----------



## Gurtd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Greyphantom, looking at this exact rack and bench.. Know this is a fairly old post but.. Just wondering how it stood the test of time? Also in the photo is that a standard 7foot bar?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Greyphantom


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gurtd said:


> Hi Greyphantom, looking at this exact rack and bench.. Know this is a fairly old post but.. Just wondering how it stood the test of time? Also in the photo is that a standard 7foot bar?


its brilliant... takes a licking and keeps on rocking... cant tick cos its not a clock... very very happy with it and its as solid now as then... yes that was a standard bar but I soon replaced it with a texas power bar as they can handle more weight... that bar is also still there and used very occasionally for the kids etc 



DappaDonDave said:


> @Greyphantom


cheers for the heads up mate...


----------



## Gurtd (Jan 11, 2015)

Greyphantom said:


> its brilliant... takes a licking and keeps on rocking... cant tick cos its not a clock... very very happy with it and its as solid now as then... yes that was a standard bar but I soon replaced it with a texas power bar as they can handle more weight... that bar is also still there and used very occasionally for the kids etc
> 
> cheers for the heads up mate...


cheers @Greyphantom , just bit the bullet and ordered the bench, rack and some rubber weights :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gurtd said:


> cheers @Greyphantom , just bit the bullet and ordered the bench, rack and some rubber weights :beer:


its a good piece of kit mate... you will love it...


----------

